# Rotating Restaurant



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 1, 2008)

"I've never been to a hotel with a rotating restaurant on top.... 

but one time I took my girlfriend to a merry-go-round and I gave her a burrito." 

~ Mitch Hedberg


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2008)

:love-it:

:rofl:


----------



## sunset (Feb 1, 2008)

Cute!


----------

